#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  Do you know the meaning of IIOT?

## Bhavya

IIOT- The industrial internet of things is used to increase the growth of industrial and manufacturing processes in the business. This IIOT technology works in combination with big data technology and machine learning technology. It helps businesses to control the machine to machine interaction, sensor data and the technology like automation. Guys, Do you familiar with any IIOT devices?

----------

